# RAI or Thyroidectomy?



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to know people opinion about getting RAI or a Thyroidectomy. I tool ATD's for 3 month couldn't tolerate the med got off of it and tsayed in remission until 2 months ago. Now I am starting the ATD again because I am to scared to do RAI or Thyroidectomy. Any insight? explode


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidcrazy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know people opinion about getting RAI or a Thyroidectomy. I tool ATD's for 3 month couldn't tolerate the med got off of it and tsayed in remission until 2 months ago. Now I am starting the ATD again because I am to scared to do RAI or Thyroidectomy. Any insight? explode


My experience has convinced me, had I known..........................that I would bypass the anti-thyroid med and go straight to surgery.

Others will chime in, I am sure!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I doubt you went into remission that fast and likely became euthyroid.

I agree with Andros if you have auto immune thyroid disease - have surgery to remove it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I echo that, but it is just MHO.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Generally speaking, the meds do not cause Grave's to go into remission. I would be willing to wager that in most cases where remission occurs, its not the meds that cause it.

Anyways, I would go with the surgery given the option for most cases. The problem is two fold. First, RAI is not guaranteed to work. This means you may require multiple treatments. Second, since Grave's is autoimmune, it can reoccur even after a successful RAI treatment due to either the thyroid regrowing or the severity of the autoimmune increasing.

Surgery takes care of both issues. It is also faster. You are in and out and on replacement meds pretty quick.


----------

